# Ebenen in Dateien exportieren



## steppe12 (17. April 2013)

hallo alle! ich habe folgendes problem:
ich bin gerade dabei für einen kunden eine produktserie (kleine fläschchen) zu fotografieren. die flaschen unterscheiden sich nur durch die etiketten. ich habe alle fotos über das skript: "dateien in stapel laden" (ca 30 aufnahmen) in eine psd datei geladen. dann habe ich 4 einstellungsebenen im ebenenstapel ganz oben positioniert, damit alle bilder von den einstellungsebenen erreicht werden. bis dahin super! ABER
wie bringe ich die 30 bilder über das skript: "ebenen in dateien exportieren" wieder raus aus dem photoshop, wobei jedes bild auch die einstellungen der einstellungsebenen mitgbekommt. wenn ich das mache werden zwar die ebenen in dateien ausgegeben, aber die einstellungsebenen werden als echte ebenen behandelt und werden in ihrer wirkung ignoriert!
wer kann helfen****** 
lg S T E F A N


----------



## chmee (17. April 2013)

Scripten.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. April 2013)

Geht ganz einfach, wenn man weiß wie.  Ich hab dir mal schnell ein Videotutorial dazu gemacht.


----------



## steppe12 (17. April 2013)

hallo martin! ich bin absolut geplättet****** also an was ich als allerletztes gedacht hätte, wäre die timeline gewesen.  und dann auch noch mit einem video******! du hast mir sooooo viel zeit erspart. wenn du einmal durch graz durchfährst melde dich, du hast ein grosses bier gut******!!
D A N K E!  lg  S T E F A N


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. April 2013)

Hehe, gern geschehen. Und auf das Bier werde ich zurückkommen, wenns mich wirklich mal nach Graz verschlägt. 
Das Verrückte ist, dass das mit dem Video viel viel schneller geht, als mühsam einen langen Erklärtext zu tippen. Und für das Opfer, das sich das Video anguckt, ist es vermutlich auch viel schneller zu verstehen.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------

